# Best PC System Utilities Software



## Lord073 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I want to buy a PC System Utilities Software. I'm listing three softwares that I know about:

1. Advanced System Optimizer
2. System Mechanic
3. TuneUp Utilities

Please suggest the best one of the above mentioned softwares or if there is something else better than these then please let me know about them.

Thank You.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

CCleaner.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

@ Lord073
Why buy when you get all the features free of cost eh.
Alright 
For Degragmentation - Auslogics Disk Defrag
For Junk Files and Registry - Ccleaner
If you want a suit real badly - Glary Utilities
Use these.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

W7 disk defrag is good enough.

CCleaner is useful.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you all. I just downloaded CCleaner and used it for the first time. This is really a great tool and FREE too. 

For defragmentation which is better - Auslogics Disk Defrag or Piriform Defraggler or should I use Win 7 Disk Defragmenter only?

And I don't need a suite if there are better individual tools available. 

Now, I just need a File Recovery Tool and a memory optimizer or something like that to stop unnecessary background processes and free up memory and CPU while gaming coz I can use only 3.25 GB of total 4 GB RAM of mine as I'm using 32-bit windows. With these my suite would be complete.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Lord073 said:
			
		

> Auslogics Disk Defrag or Piriform Defraggler or should I use Win 7 Disk Defragmenter only?


Well I use Auslogics Disk Defrag because t is really fast and it can also optimise your hard disk for optimal use and it has other features but I don't give a damn about them. Don't like window's defragmenter because its very slow. LOL



			
				Lord073 said:
			
		

> I just need a File Recovery Tool and a memory optimizer or something like that to stop unnecessary background processes and free up memory and CPU while gaming coz I can use only 3.25 GB of total 4 GB RAM of mine as I'm using 32-bit windows. With these my suite would be complete


For recovery use recuva or PC file recovery. For memory optimization I think window's task manager should do the job. If you really want a third party software then Process explorer.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

^
Actually W7 defragger does the job passively in the background.

I don't even run it and I have 0%,1%,0% fragmentation in my 3 partitions.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:
			
		

> Actually W7 defragger does the job passively in the background.
> 
> I don't even run it and I have 0%,1%,0% fragmentation in my 3 partitions.


Yeah it does but it takes a hell lot of time. I don't give a damn if it does that passively because that process stops me from playing game because while this process is going on my game lags. At least Auslogics does that job faster I like it because f its speed and features. But Everyone has his own choice if you like W7 its cool you don't have to install a third party software for that.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> Hi guys, I want to buy a PC System Utilities Software. I'm listing three softwares that I know about:
> 
> 1. Advanced System Optimizer
> 2. System Mechanic
> ...



if you really want to buy, Tuneup is the best. but there is ton of free software that will offer better performance.

1. Advanced SystemCare Free 
2. Auslogics BoostSpeed Special Edition (got as giveaway from majorgeeks)
3. CleanMem 
4. CCleaner Slim + CCEnhancer 
5. Defraggler 
6. Glary Utilities Slim
7. Eusing Free Registry Cleaner (one of the best)
8. Recuva Slim


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

1 CCleaner is NOT a complete system utilities software.



Go for Tune up Utilities 2011. I dont like Advanced System Care. It makes too many changes without our permission.




> Use recuva for file recovery.



Recuva is by far worst software. I once tried to recover files it FAilED. I was devastated. My files are gone


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 4, 2011)

Coming to any conclusion is getting difficult for me . Looks like I have to test all the suggested softwares one by one and look for what suits me the best. It's gonna take a hell lot of time for sure .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tune up Utilities 2011


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

> Coming to any conclusion is getting
> difficult for me . Looks like I
> have to test all the suggested
> softwares one by one and look for
> ...



Best of luck!
Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Recuva is by far worst software. I once tried to recover files it FAilED. I was devastated. My files are gone



But Recuva worked like charm for me. I recovered 30GB of data with its help, which none of the renowned s/w could (it could only recovered 30GB of 930GB of data though)

My recommendation would be,
Revo Uninstaller+Ccleaner
Tuneup Utilities


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:
			
		

> But Recuva worked like charm for me


It recovered some of my really important pics and documents which my sis deleted out of frustration after a fight with me.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ i did the opposite. deleted sister's song collection & later recovered it using recuva (never told her nor she know about it  )

BTW, Tuneup utilities in trial. so until OP buys it takes the illegal route, its just use & throw.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

my Pc crashed. My pics were in C drive. Could never recover them.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> ^^ i did the opposite. deleted sister's song collection & later recovered it using recuva (never told her nor she know about it  )


Lucky you. LOL  I think she don't look on you on forum or you are doomed. 



			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> my Pc crashed. My pics were in C drive. Could never recover them.


Recoving from C drive is always kinda complicated so I never store anything important in that drive. Recovering from other drives is kinda easy and fruitful.



			
				Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> Tuneup utilities in trial. so until OP buys it takes the illegal route, its just use & throw.


Yes. And OP can get all the features offered but Tune Up from other sources for free but of course if won't be in one suit but still expending money for something which is available is not good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

> Recoving from C drive is always
> kinda complicated so I never store
> anything



Even I have learn this the Hard way.

is it possible to recover data using Glary utilities?


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2011)

WinXP Manger and it has a version for Win7 well -though it's not a freeware.

For freeware use Glary Utilities and Tweaknow power Pack free edition.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2011)

Windows 7 Manager 2.0.8. the one topgear was talking about. its a trial but as with all others sharewares, use & throw.


----------



## sebastmas (Mar 4, 2014)

Krojam Cleaner is powerful tool. I am using it from last 1 year. You can delete all temporary files just by one click.


----------

